# Rolling Rolling Rolling @ El Cubano (Houston area)



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I will let the pictures do the talking.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome stuff there!!! How do I get my hands on some of those? Go to Houston??? Thanks for sharing the pictures!!!


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

The pics are great, but I had to chuckle at the tip jar.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I think that would be a great experience to watch someone roll cigars.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

big04deuce said:


> Awesome stuff there!!! How do I get my hands on some of those? Go to Houston??? Thanks for sharing the pictures!!!


As of right now they don't have a webpage, but from what I understand they are working on one.

Here is their info, and they will do phone sells.
904 East Main Street, League City, TX 77573 Phone: 281-332-9096 Fax: 281-332-9405 Email: [email protected]

Nicaraguan Red Label

Claro: This light body cigar features a mild woody flavor with faint cedar notes
Natural: This medium body cigar features a more noticeable woody flavor and more defined cedar notes
Maduro: This medium body cigar features a nice woody flavor which intensifies as the cigar is smoked

Dominican Blue Label

Claro: This light body cigar features a smooth mild creamy flavor with earthy notes
Natural: This medium body cigar features a pleasant nutty flavor with an earthy finish

Honduran Green Label

Claro: This light body cigar features a smooth nutty flavor
Maduro: This full body cigar features a nutty earthy flavor
Candela: This light body cigar features a bit of spice

Manny Especial Gold Label

Claro: This light body cigar features a rich creamy complex flavor
Natural: This medium body cigar features a defined woody flavor
Maduro: This full body cigar features an oily wrapper with a nutty flavor
Sumatra: This light body cigar features a nice naturally sweet flavor
Criollo: This medium body cigar features a complex nutty flavor

In all Blends Claro wrapper means Connecticut Shade
In all Blends Natural wrapper means Habano 2000


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Awesome! great pics.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I was at this event and the cigars from El Cubano are outstanding!!! No more internet purchases for me, this my official cigar store.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Anybody tried these? I think I am going to get a few of these.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I have smoked 4 of them.

The Manny Especial Criollo: It was pretty good, but rolled the day before (They do not sell fresh cigars like that, these where for our herf) and was a Churchill. Not my fav size cigar. I think it would have been better with some time on it and a smaller size.

Nic Blend Maduro and Manny Especial Natural (Habano 2000) I smoked at the same time, both Robusto size. I had decided I would buy one of these blends so tired them by smoking them at the same time. The Maduro was more med to full in body and a little more flavor but not very complex. The Manny Especial was more complex with some good flavor and a med body. I picked the Manny Especial Natural over the Nic Maduro.

I also picked up some Dominican with the Natural wrapper in Corona size. Smoked one yesterday. While it was also a med body cigar it had some very good flavor to it, I enjoyed it very much and it burned perfect! I figured I could just tatse more of the wrapper on this cigar, to me it had a little spice and was nutty and complex. If I had smoked this one when I was there I would have bought more. And it is different then anything I have tired before.

All the ones I have smoked burned good, some a little off but not much and they fixed all by themselves.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Just got off the phone with them. I am going to order tomorrow, but need to figure out how much I can carry back with me. Kind of leaning toward the Manny Especial maduro, sumatra, and criollo. The guy I spoke to was extremely helpful and also says he would ship to APOs. Thanks for the info Frank!


----------



## cigarzz (Jun 9, 2003)

check out our Cuban rollers "Live" webcam cigar roller - roller cam - live cigar rolling - cigar store cam


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

These Definitely piqued my interest. The manny Especial in sumatra or criollo, corona size would be right up my alley. Hmm may have to redirect some funds from my cuban box-build up to get a few bundles of these.


----------

